# مهام ومكونات كابنية الطائره



## بدرالزمان.. (4 يوليو 2010)

انا من المهتميين بهندسه الطيران رغما من ان مجالى الاكاديمى محاسبة واداره ، عليه وبشرح غير مطول توضيح مكونات ومهام كابينة الطائره


----------



## عماد المشهداني (4 يوليو 2010)

*حياك الله اخي العزيز
قمرة القيادة اسمها على مسماها ... عدد المقاعد فيها يختلف من طائرة لاخرى لكن في الغالب تحتوي على الاقل مقعدين الى ثلاث احدها للطيار قائد الطائرة ( يسمى الكابتن ) والاخر للطيار المساعد والثالث للمهندس الجوي ( لتلك التي تحتوي على ثلاث مقاعد )*
*تحتوي على لوحة عدادات امام الطيارين يتم من خلالها وبواسطتها مراقبة معطيات واوامر انظمة الطيران *
*فيها عدد من الكمبيوترات لادخال المعلومات اللازمة لمواصلة الرحلة والتحكم بانظمة الطيران*
*بشكل عام عبارة عن غرفة زجاجية تحتوي على عدد من الشاشات الالكترونية ومصابيح التنبيه يتم من خلالها قيادة الطائرة يدويا او اوتوماتيكيا *
*فيها عصا قيادة للتحكم باسطح السيطرة على حركة الطائرة حول المحاور الثلاث ( الطولي والعرضي والعمودي x , z , y )*
*قيها عدد كبير من المفاتيح الكهربائية الخاصة بتشغيل منظومات الطائرة*
*فيها باب خلف الطيار لعزل غرفة الطاقم عن المسافرين عند الحاجة *
*طبعا هي غرفة مكيفة ويتم التحكم بدرجة حرارتها بحسب رغبة الطاقم *
*هذا بشكل مختصر اهم ما موجود في كابينة الطائرة*
*تقبل تحياتي* ​


----------



## بدرالزمان.. (7 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخى عماد المشهدانى على المعلومات القيمة ،، عالم الطيران عالم مشوق لانة مرتبط بالتطور الفنى والتقنى ومزيد من المعلومات اخى...........


----------



## عماد المشهداني (7 يوليو 2010)

بدرالزمان.. قال:


> شكرا اخى عماد المشهدانى على المعلومات القيمة ،، عالم الطيران عالم مشوق لانة مرتبط بالتطور الفنى والتقنى ومزيد من المعلومات اخى...........


*حياك الله اخي العزيز *
*ادخل على الرابطين الاتيين وتمتع*
*صور روعة لقمرة القيادة في طائرات الأيربص والبوينج
**أدخل غرفة التحكم لأي طائرة وتعرف عليها ... افتراضياً ! ‏(




1 2 3 4)*​


----------

